# 8 string Floyd Rose



## ahull123 (May 3, 2011)

this probably is an old photo, was just curious if anyone knows anything about it? the thing I was noticing is the tremolo. does anyone else have a floyd on their 8?


----------



## espman (May 3, 2011)

You'd need at least 5 springs to pull it off, so in my opinion it's not worth doing. There's a reason most 8's have a fixed bridge, it's just too hard to keep a trem stable with that much tension


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2011)

That trem was a one off, there is no production eight string floyd. You could always have a one off baseplate made if you REALLY want one.

It's also been discussed before IIRC


----------



## CooleyJr (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, that was a custom made for Rusty Cooley.


----------



## ahull123 (May 3, 2011)

Pretty wild, LACS I assume.


----------



## Eric Christian (May 3, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> this probably is an old photo, was just curious if anyone knows anything about it? the thing I was noticing is the tremolo. does anyone else have a floyd on their 8?


 
Man thats cool looking. Is there a link to a high resolution version of this picture? I'd like to take a closer look.


----------



## Hyliannightmares (May 3, 2011)

looks like a monster to play


----------



## ra1der2 (May 3, 2011)

The difficult thing about all floyds is the only way to match string tension to spring tension is swapping out different springs until you find a decent match, it's far from an exact science.

Without your spring tension being close to around the same resistance as your string tension you end up with tuning instability, regardless of the double locking system.

It really has nothing to do with too much tension as you can build custom string sets with specific tensions per string, and there are many different springs with varying tensions out there, but you have to fiddle around and try them out to get a good match.

It basically comes down to it being a niche instrument, floyds are licensed hardware so I'm sure it's all about volume of sales for them, and there is no where near enough volume for them to bother making an 8 string floyd at this point.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Hollowway (May 4, 2011)

I'd be all over an 8 string Floyd, but the only viable way is to have one machined so you can use the saddles from a couple of six string units (as techno said). I talked with a machinist about making one, where I'd take two sixes and cut them in half and mount them to a plate (and if you search for this you may find the thread on here where someone did just that). But I lost interest, because even if I did that I'd still need to get a luthier to route a cavity for it, etc. etc. And since kahler 8s exist, I'm OK with those. 

tl;dr - an 8 string Floyd can be cobbled together, and I'd love it, but the Kahler is just a better option than going through the hassle.


----------



## ahull123 (May 4, 2011)

I'd like to see inside the back, see how many springs they used, etc...
spring tension can be changed by moving the claw too, I would think it would have pretty good sustain.... a lot of springs, a lot of metal?


----------



## ra1der2 (May 4, 2011)

A good alternative would be the agile intrepid pro 8 w/trem. It's a vintage style trem so it doesn't have a locking nut, but it does have string through bridge and the strings are strung through a big ass brass block with machined in ferrules.

I have mine setup with 4 "retro parts" springs and it is just bad ass.

Crazy tone and sustain, and the tuning is very stable provided you don't go completely bat shit crazy on it.


----------



## sell2792 (May 4, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken, Ibanez put a similar 8 string trem. into a prototype for Munky a year or two ago. Their was a picture, but I can't seem to find it. I'll update it if I come across it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 4, 2011)

Does it have a U bar? Cuz that's nuts...


----------



## sell2792 (May 4, 2011)

I think it was just a regular bar, but I wouldn't be surprised if he had one.


----------



## sell2792 (May 4, 2011)

So basically just a red RG2228 with an 8 string Edge. I wish they would move away from using such light rosewood.


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/67263-8-string-floating-tremolos.html


----------



## Prydogga (May 4, 2011)

Rosewood sometimes photographs *much* brighter than it is, especially with such a strong light source like those pictures, not that bright is that bad.


----------



## sell2792 (May 4, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Rosewood sometimes photographs *much* brighter than it is, especially with such a strong light source like those pictures, not that bright is that bad.


 
True that... Maybe it's just because I'm an ebony addict.


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 4, 2011)

ibanez87.it \ gallery \ sorted by model \ baritones \ RG 8-strings prototype - Ibanez Custom Shop / Munky


----------



## intense134 (May 4, 2011)

That was rusty's 8 that was sold to a forum member here and then i happened upon it , it is just like the trem on munky's 8 its actually pretty stable with just four springs and flutters pretty good , if time and sunny weather allows i'll shoot some better pics .


----------



## ahull123 (May 4, 2011)

would love to see some pics of back cavity.... Thanks!!!!


----------



## intense134 (May 4, 2011)

Here are some more shots


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 5, 2011)

intense134 said:


> That was rusty's 8 that was sold to a forum member here and then i happened upon it , it is just like the trem on munky's 8 its actually pretty stable with just four springs and flutters pretty good , if time and sunny weather allows i'll shoot some better pics .


 
nice looking guitar! i had no idea an 8 string FR had ever been made.

now what is that gorgeous thing peeking in on the right side? ^^


----------



## tubarao guitars (May 5, 2011)

Tony McAlpine using LACS RG2228 with a Kahler trem:












Tony McAlpine using LACS RG2228 with a TRS-8 trem:


----------



## tubarao guitars (May 5, 2011)

YouTube - Seven the Hard Way - Guilty (Tony Macalpine, Virgil Donati)


----------



## CooleyJr (May 5, 2011)

KING KONG AINT GOT SHIT ON ME!!






Rep for whoever gets the reference.


----------



## SYLrules88 (May 5, 2011)

fuckin training day!!! awesome movie!! 

too bad that "guilty" song totally sucks balls. really disappointed me. also disappointed that virgil donati was a part of it


----------



## TheBloodstained (May 5, 2011)

a totally random thought: I wonder what a divebomb on the low F# would sound like? I'm guessing a combination of a thunderstorm, nuclear war and Vin Diesel inhaling sulfur hexafluoride! ^^


----------



## sell2792 (May 5, 2011)

Brown note to the extreme. 
ie: The resonant frequency of my colon


----------



## ahull123 (May 5, 2011)

Is it me or is Tony M using Stainless frets on that RG 2228?


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (May 7, 2011)

i wanna hear that F# divebomb too


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 8, 2011)

tubarao guitars said:


> Tony McAlpine using LACS RG2228 with a Kahler trem:


SHIT!!!!! THAT IS SOME SICK......................SHOES!!! JEZZZIZ CHRYST.......


----------



## noizfx (May 17, 2011)

Hey guys,

I actually emailed Floyd Rose a while back regarding the 8-string Floyds when I was deciding the specs on my custom 8 string (except now it's gonna be fan-fretted), and this is their reply:

"as far as an 8 string we have been looking at this and may work on the project after the 2quarter 2011"

That is from their marketing rep!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 17, 2011)

Training Day? King Kong ain't got shit on T-Mac. Sorry, I'm like 2hrs late again(dammit)AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 17, 2011)

training day - denzel washinton


----------



## jordanky (May 17, 2011)

Or if you wanted to throw in Malibu's Most Wanted, that would work too since Jamie Kennedy uses Denzel's line in that movie, haha


----------



## orakle (May 17, 2011)

ahull123 said:


> Is it me or is Tony M using Stainless frets on that RG 2228?


 
idk how you can tell, but i can tell you that stainless steel frets feel SOOOOOO good


----------



## TJV (May 24, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/158988-diy-8-string-floyd-rose-valkkio.html


----------



## Sometimes7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I'd be all over an 8 string Floyd, but the only viable way is to have one machined .... I talked with a machinist about making one, where I'd take two sixes and cut them in half and mount them to a plate. But I lost interest, because even if I did that I'd still need to get a luthier to route a cavity for it, etc. etc. .


Routing the cavity is the least of it. Childs play, once you have the trem. Don't know why that part put you off.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 4, 2011)

Sometimes7 said:


> Routing the cavity is the least of it. Childs play, once you have the trem. Don't know why that part put you off.



Just because I don't know a local luthier. If I were particularly motivated I'm sure I could find one, but I've just had tremendously bad luck with local luthier's (using that term loosely) screwing stuff up. But I agree - making it is the challenge.


----------



## Rook (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't imagine tension would be a problem, I had a high tension spring once that, no joke, held 12's in standard on my strat.

Just 1 spring. It was insane.

For some reason I'd love a trem on a 7, don't care about trems on a 6 and wouldn't want one on an 8, I have no idea why. Some of those customs look amazing, and I know what [somebody] meant about the light woods Ibanez use, some of them come out very brown, and I like really deep red rosewood like EBMM uses. Not a quality thing or anything I just like the look


----------



## Bommel (Oct 30, 2011)

hi there! i`m searching for ages now for a floyd rose for my 8 string is here somebody
who knwos where i can get one?


----------



## noizfx (Oct 30, 2011)

Bommel said:


> hi there! i`m searching for ages now for a floyd rose for my 8 string is here somebody
> who knwos where i can get one?



Floyd Rose should have it planned for early next year!


----------



## Jim Antonio (Oct 30, 2011)

TMac said in an interview that the bridge is actually a Gotoh prototype they are making for him, not a TRS-8.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Nov 1, 2011)

intense134 said:


> Here are some more shots


 
Is it wrong to wonder where and how you can obtain the big block like that?


----------



## Norstorm (Nov 3, 2011)

I've never tried one, but I'm not really sure it would be that ballanced and stable.. :S
Sounds like pain..


----------



## Evergrey (Jan 25, 2012)

NAMM 2012:Schecter c8 FR hellraiser


----------



## FireInside (Jan 25, 2012)

Holy shit! Why am I just finding out about this?


----------



## TJV (Jan 26, 2012)

More pics of that Schecter!


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2012)

Hellraiser 8 with FR: $999.
Floyd Rose selling FR8s a la carte? Priceless.

Please, please make it so!


----------



## damigu (Jan 26, 2012)

personally, i'd still rather go with the kahler 8 string trem.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2012)

+1 on the horny schecter HFR8 and on this one

Mayones Regius KLR 8#


----------



## Eric Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

Evergrey said:


> NAMM 2012:Schecter c8 FR hellraiser


 
Is this an actual production model?


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2012)

Eric Christian said:


> Is this an actual production model?


 2012 model,maybe a limited


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Jan 26, 2012)

A friend of mine (r.I.p.) made a 9 string Floyd by buying to normal floyds and chopping them in 5 and 4, then welding them. According to him it had perfect tension and he had to mod part where the string goes to fit his 102 gauge. He said The arm was really hard to use. It was really comfy other than that. I was thinking doing that myself someday. I would only do it on an 8 string cause 9 is way too big.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 27, 2012)

I see nothing about that Schecter model on the website. I also see nothing about 8 string tremolos on either the FR site or Gotoh.


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> A friend of mine (r.I.p.) made a 9 string Floyd by buying to normal floyds and chopping them in 5 and 4, then welding them. According to him it had perfect tension and he had to mod part where the string goes to fit his 102 gauge. He said The arm was really hard to use. It was really comfy other than that. I was thinking doing that myself someday. I would only do it on an 8 string cause 9 is way too big.


 Sounds seriously as a nice project


> see nothing about that Schecter model on the website. I also see nothing about 8 string tremolos on either the FR site or Gotoh.


Yeah,schecter's site never tells you all the models they have,at least not immediately


----------



## thrashmetal85 (May 10, 2013)

Production 8-String Floyd

This is Floyd's on line distributor. I had to use them as there isn't a national distributor in Australia.

Floyd Rose 8-String Tremolo System


----------



## doug7string (May 12, 2013)

Where i can buy the 8 Strings Tremolo ? 

Douglas Ribas de Mattos
http://www.8-strings.com


----------

